# Yoga és fitness anyagok II.



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*Kedves Forumozók, Látogatók!*​ 
*Itt folytatjuk a * Yoga és fitness anyagok* topic-ot. Mostantól ide lehet feltenni yoga és fitness témájú anyagokat.*​ 


Ha halott (nem működő) linkeket találsz, kérlek klikkelj az adott üzenet jobb felső sarkánál lévő




(jelentsd a kormányosnak) gombra.
Köszönöm.​<!-- / message -->


----------



## mia33 (2012 Február 15)

Zumba Fitness Exhilarate

Eredményes Fogyások !


----------



## balázs0307 (2012 Március 9)

*74 Éves nagymami bodybuilder*





*Etka anyó edzése*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Szomorú hír*


2012. 08. 22. 17.21 <right> 


</right>



<right>
</right>
*Sinkó Tamás** nyaralás közben végleg itthagyta a földi életet. *
*Ezúttal a magyarországi** zumba **élet egyik legismertebb oktatója, a korábbi versenytáncos Sinkó Tamás volt soron. Családjával a horvát tengerparton nyaralt, ahonnan már soha nem térhet haza – közölte a megdöbbentő hírt a tanchirek.info portál.



*_*A halál mindig tragikus, de sokkal megdöbbentőbb, amikor egy közismert személyt éri…váratlanul.*_
_*Ezúttal a magyarországi zumba élet egyik legismertebb oktatója, a korábbi versenytáncos Sinkó Tamás volt soron. Családjával a horvát tengerparton nyaralt, ahonnan már soha nem térhet haza – közölte a megdöbbentő hírt a tanchirek.info portál.*__*Sinkó Tamás az első zumba oktatók között volt Magyarországon. Az elmúlt években ezrek ismerhették meg általa a zumbát országszerte kisebb-nagyobb rendezvényeken. Derűs, energikus személyisége mindenkit magával ragadott. Az volt a célja, hogy minél több emberhez eljusson ez a mozgásforma, hogy az emberek jobba érezzék magukat testileg-lelkileg. Oktatott és rendezvényeket, képzéseket szervezett. Feleségével és két gyermekével Egerben élt.*_<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Jvs4XI3als&amp;rel=0&amp;fs=1&amp;showsearch=0&amp;showinfo=0" width="425" height="344" id="vvq-6616-youtube-1" style="max-width: 100%; visibility: visible; "></object>
*Sinkó Tamás:
1988 óta táncol

Többszörös táncbajnok, standard és latin–amerikai táncpedagógus, koreográfus
2010 Zumba Instruktor*
*ÉG VELED TAMÁS!!!!*​


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 24)

one,. two ....gyerunk lanyok fiuk egy kis testmozgasra:ugras:


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2012 December 22)

*gerinctorna keresése*

Kedves Fórumozók!
Gerinctorna DVD-t keresek, de mindenhol csak nem élő linkeket találok. Tudna valaki segíteni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## dindin19 (2013 Január 5)

*Insructional 1.*

http://www.mediafire.com/?l22urak2lkjtx46
http://www.mediafire.com/?08x4ed5kslz7taz
http://www.mediafire.com/?u7516hz3ltj51zv
http://www.mediafire.com/?4lmsu15hc4g7u05
http://www.mediafire.com/?z8h4a37bjj13wka


----------



## honey16 (2013 Január 11)

Sziasztok! Már nagyon régóta keresem Tracy Anderson : 30 tage programm dvd-jét. Nincs meg esetleg valakinek. Fontos lenne hogy német legyen; mivel az angoltudásom elég gyér. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Era8 (2013 Február 8)

Sziasztok!

A Jóga anatómia könyv meg van valakinek elektronikus formában?
Ha igen, feltenné?
Nekem csak az angol van meg.

Köszönöm!


----------



## christels (2013 Február 11)

Aviva CD

http://data.hu/get/4312234/Aviva_CD.rar


----------



## Judita2 (2013 Március 17)

Péntek Enikő 2. DVD-jét keresem, aki tudja, legyen szíves feltölteni !!
Köszönöm


----------



## norcsi77 (2013 Május 6)

Sziasztok!
Ez a youtube csatorna:

http://www.youtube.com/user/passion4profession/videos?flow=grid&view=1

sorba veszi a különféle gyakorlatokat és a bábú be is mutatja őket.


----------



## kdóra25 (2017 Augusztus 30)

Én csak most találtam rá úgy igazán a jógára  nagyon jó, hogy ilyen témát is látok itt


----------



## draco-montana (2017 Október 3)

*Sziasztok!
Keresem: Péntek Enikőtől*

*Popsi Zona dupla DVD*

*Köszönöm előre is!*


----------



## tng1 (2018 Március 7)

Sziasztok,
*Kriston Andrea *tornait keresem. Csak annyit talaltam, hogy meg a Yoga I-ben valaki 2011-ben kereste.
Koszonom!!!


----------



## titkosemily6 (2020 Július 14)

Sziasztok!
Keresem: *C*zanik Balázs capoeira aerobik 1.-et. Ami fent van, az nem működik már. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Július 14)

titkosemily6 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Keresem: *C*zanik Balázs capoeira aerobik 1.-et. Ami fent van, az nem működik már. Előre is köszönöm.


Szia!

Itt van működő link - #112 -  bár nem tudom ez jó-e neked.


----------



## titkosemily6 (2020 Július 17)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Itt van működő link - #112 -  bár nem tudom ez jó-e neked.



Ez sajnos nem az, de azért nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## Khamy (2020 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok! Most nálam rossz valami, vagy törölve lett minden eddigi poszt?? Mert semmit nem találok


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Augusztus 9)

Khamy írta:


> Sziasztok! Most nálam rossz valami, vagy törölve lett minden eddigi poszt?? Mert semmit nem találok


Szia! 
Csak a rossz linkek lettek törölve.


----------



## Khamy (2020 Augusztus 9)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Csak a rossz linkek lettek törölve.


Ja rendeben, köszönöm a választ!


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Augusztus 9)

Khamy írta:


> Ja rendeben, köszönöm a választ!


Itt találsz feltöltéseket - https://canadahun.com/temak/fitness-anyagok-feltöltése.53413/page-22


----------



## blazska07 (2021 Szeptember 12)

Era8 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A Jóga anatómia könyv meg van valakinek elektronikus formában?
> Ha igen, feltenné?
> ...


Én is ezt a könyvet keresem, magyarul


----------



## norcsi77 (2021 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!
Az Arcjóga Arctorna könyvet keresem, hátha megvan valakinek.




Előre is köszi.


----------



## aksek (2022 Február 13)

Sziasztok,

Hyperbolic stretching videója nincs valakinek?

Köszi


----------

